# Velvets off!



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Just checked some cams today and it looks like the velvets coming to an end!
























Siman Brothers Outdoors


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah, it time. We always notice rubs starting to show up the 1st Saturday after Labor Day. We checked our cameras yesterday and all the bucks still have velvet here but it should be gone soon.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I saw four studs today in a group along 76 tonight. All were bare antlered.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Went out last Saturday on a combo mushroom hunting/deer scouting trek. The 'shroom hunting didn't go so well but, oh my, the deer scouting was excellent! Saw 2 big doe out in the field in mid-afternoon along with a flock of turkey! Went into a patch of woods I'd never been in and found 4 brand spanking new rubs, one on a good size tree that was just torn to bits. Don't know if bucks can leave blood on a rub when they're taking off velvet, but it sure looked like it! Also, found a great spot for a stand! Next trip I have to find a way to approach the stand from downwind. Yeah, I'm jazzed!


----------

